

Ask HN: Why is my profile page “limited”? - leereeves

I&#x27;d like to use my profile page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;user?id=leereeves) to check for responses to my comments, but for the past day it simply says:<p>&quot;We&#x27;ve limited requests for this url.&quot;<p>What happened? And can I do anything to fix it?
======
leereeves
If anyone finds this in the future, resetting my router fixed the problem.

------
arethuza
Works fine for me.

To check for responses to your comments, why not click on "threads"?

~~~
leereeves
Same problem.

"We've limited requests for this url."

~~~
arethuza
Maybe email hn@ycombinator.com to get support?

~~~
leereeves
I'll do that. Thanks for taking a look.

